# Mustang Boss 302 vs Camaro Convertable SS



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Which one would you prefer to own. Both will be in dealer showrooms soon.:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Camero. Not even close !


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

as long as I am dreaming I'll take the Hennessey HpE800 version of the Camaro.

Twin turbo 415 cid, 740 horse, 700 ft lb of torque.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3AUgLFuS1o&feature=channel


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Which one would you prefer to own. Both will be in dealer showrooms soon.:-D


Lee, no love for the Dodge Challenger? 

And I'd be happy with either, but skip the convertible. I inherited my dad's love of a nice fastback.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Lee, no love for the Dodge Challenger?
> 
> And I'd be happy with either, but skip the convertible. I inherited my dad's love of a nice fastback.
> 
> -Cheers


I used to be a Mopar dude way back when. I owned a new 1968 Roadrunner then traded up to a 1969GTX convertible.

I loved that car. It's a wonder I didn't die in it. I had it up to 147MPH on the Santa Ana (I-5) Frwy one night. Those were the day before radial tires. There was only a couple off treads making contact with the road due to centrifugal force at that speed. I hit a slight curve in the road and almost lost it. 

Those were the days! Nothing mattered but wine, women, dope, music and fast cars!

Not a Mopar fan any more. Chrysler is too messed up and building crap cars.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I used to be a Mopar dude way back when. I owned a new 1968 Roadrunner then traded up to a 1969GTX convertible.
> 
> I loved that car. It's a wonder I didn't die in it. I had it up to 147MPH on the Santa Ana (I-5) Frwy one night. Those were the day before radial tires. There was only a couple off treads making contact with the road due to centrifugal force at that speed. I hit a slight curve in the road and almost lost it.
> 
> ...


My dad had a blue Plymouth GTX fastback. I want to say it was a '68 or '69; I've seen pics and it wasn't a '67 Belvedere. He LOVED that car. Apparently if you go fast enough in one you'll hydroplane. He was driving it out in the CA desert and could feel his car start to sort of float above the road, and then slowed down. Got a ticket the next day at a much lower speed.

I know Chrysler's rep has taken a hit lately, but my dad and I both liked the stylings of the Challenger and were hoping it was decent under the hood and all. Not that we're in the market, although I do hope my dad gets one someday that can get him as excited as that GTX did.

-Cheers


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Neither in my opinion as neither can carve corners quickly (only good at straight line stuff). For the $$ a Vette will leave em in dust, for a lil more $$$ a turbo 911 is a real screamer (both excellent at straight line + technical stuff).


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm pretty partial to my Mustang, I've never driven a car that handles like that little thing - plus I don't like convertibles.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Been a Chevy man all my life but, after the last two years, I would take the Ford product. Never buy another GM product. :grin:


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I had the Camaro SS... and it nearly killed me. This is what it looks like now. Nice car while it lasted.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mustang has more power from the factory, but I'm happy w/my 2011 Camaro!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My buddy is all about buying american made sports cars. Had a 2007 Dodge Viper sold it for 2009 Corvette...just got rid of the vette and was suppose to get a 2011 Vette but... instead he got the Cadillac CTS-V coupe. 545 HP same engine as the 110k Vette...What an impressive car 0-60 in less than 4 seconds.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> My buddy is all about buying american made sports cars. Had a 2007 Dodge Viper sold it for 2009 Corvette...just got rid of the vette and was suppose to get a 2011 Vette but... instead he got the Cadillac CTS-V coupe. 545 HP same engine as the 110k Vette...What an impressive car 0-60 in less than 4 seconds.


That CTS-V comes in a stick shift too!

Anybody else go a little weak in the knees for a manual transmission? I'd like one again, but right now I can't really afford a third car just for a fun stick-shift and my wife stubbornly refuses to learn to drive one. A 545 HP, 551 lb.-ft. torque, six-speed manual transmission Caddy sounds pretty amazing!

-Cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Camaro. I'm a die hard Chevy fan. Dream car is a 69 427 4 speed Z28, SS or RS, doesn't matter. Can't afford one now and shoulda bought a few back when I was younger. A friend's brother had a 69 SS/RS 302 4 speed convertible he bought for 200 bucks back in the late 70s. He never finished any project he started and was supposed to sell it to me but a month later it was gone. I coulda killed him for not giving me first crack at it! That car is worth a sh**tload now.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> I had the Camaro SS... and it nearly killed me. This is what it looks like now. Nice car while it lasted.


I bet the insurance company totaled it? 
Did you buy any lottery tickets after surviving that crash?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would rather have the new Challenger. However, the choice was Camero or Mustang. : )

I had a 69 Charger, then they gayed the whole thing up with the new Chargers that look like Mustangs. What the **** were they thinking ?

There is no limit on my disgust for the new Charger. It was even worse in 85 when they came out with the new "look".


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the newer Mustang look, the front end looks like a BMW. I have the last year they made the other style and think it's a sporty looking thing.  But the Mustang went through a completely ugly stage in the late 80's-early 90's and those things were hideous.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Anybody got pics of this boss or ss, for the curious


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Lee 

If its the 2012 Boss 302...I would pick that one. That is a pretty impressive car for the money.. it will give many more expensive euro and american cars a run


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Lee
> 
> If its the 2012 Boss 302...I would pick that one. That is a pretty impressive car for the money.. it will give many more expensive euro and american cars a run


That's the "beauty" I'm talking about. Looks like Ford pulled off a real winner with that car.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

get it Lee and wear the **** out of it all over Idaho.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

disclaimer--if you come to savannah please obey all of our traffic laws


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

*BOSS *hands down!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTX0aIR65J4

My dad has a 1970 Boss 302 so I am a little bias but really is the best car!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The planet can blow me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYAr38BfGzk

Give me a Hemi anyday. LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Which one would you prefer to own. Both will be in dealer showrooms soon.:-D


Mustang, but not with a 302. And neither I'd want new.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Mustang, but not with a 302. And neither I'd want new.


351c? 460?
what? do tell....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> 351c? 460?
> what? do tell....


I bet she is a cubic inch gal, Joby.:grin:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I"ll take the Mustang as well. Just something I like about the gutteral sound the BOSS makes. If it's not a Ford, then I want a Cushman, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Id take the mustang after reading the reviews...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> 351c? 460?
> what? do tell....


Either the 351 Boss or 428 SCJ.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nicole stark said:


> either the 351 boss or 428 scj.


nice!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

SS Camaro all the way, but I'd prefer an oldie but goodie. Hell give me a 69 Chevy anything, and I'd be happy.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Either the 351 Boss or 428 SCJ.


I'd take the 428 CJ in a 1968 Shelby Mustang 500KR.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Hell give me a 69 Chevy anything, and I'd be happy.


Me too, it's a 67 but still nice and not mine.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/canso.jpg

As long as I have my love beside me, I could drive a Ford I guess :razz:

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/CB.jpg


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> As long as I have my love beside me, I could drive a Ford I guess :razz:
> 
> Do you mean your dog or your beer?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Gerry Grimwood said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I have my love beside me, I could drive a Ford I guess :razz:
> ...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah that’s great


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it was CAR AND DRIVER Mag put the new Camaro above both the Mustang and the Charger in their overall test.
I don't care for ragtops....cept the really sweet 50 Ford I had a few yrs back. 51 Merc motor with cast iron Fenton headers and sweeeeet sounding dual Walker Continental glass packs! 
Of course there was that constant flat head vapor lock issue. ](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd take the 428 CJ in a 1968 Shelby Mustang 500KR.


Now you're talking!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...vs._2010_chevrolet_camaro_ss-comparison_tests

Last test...the car lee is talking about has close to 30 hp more than the ford in that article


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Thomas Barriano View Post
I'd take the 428 CJ in a 1968 Shelby Mustang 500KR.



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Now you're talking!


I won one in a street race with my 66 SS 396 Chevelle. "'Owned" it for about two hours until the kids daddy came back with the Police and made me give it back 
Of course I'd burned a little rubber off the back tires by then.
Super sweet ride but the kid couldn't drive it, which is why I beat him. I think he went back to Mass and never set foot
in RI again


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Either the 351 Boss or 428 SCJ.




wasnt the 427 better?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Camaro looks sharp now, but it will look dated soon. The challenger has a lot smoother lines so will look much better in 10+ years.

I have a family member thats an engineer at the Ford plant, he thinks in a few years they will just be making 6 cylinders because of how much power they are making, and the weight difference (but Id be shocked if they didnt have special order big blocks)

Im glad they didnt re-make the Cuda, makes mine that much cooler :wink:



*side note for jap cars, I think it was motortrend that just compared them, but the $87k nissan looks better then the $250k (ish) lexus


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

No fans of the '79 Trans Am on here. I would love to own a completely restored one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX2285ZDNQs&feature=related


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

They did do a good job with both of them. What one does your dogs look better in?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> wasnt the 427 better?


I presume you mean the 427 Cammer SOHC? Nice! But as far as I know there have been no known Mustangs ever found with this engine in it. 

I thought I read some place that the Twister Special came with 427s . I don't exactly remember if but if they did there's like 15 or so known to exist out of the 48 or something that were built.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

the cobra had it


I know the 427 was #1, but im not sure with the 428 and 429


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> the cobra had it
> 
> 
> I know the 427 was #1, but im not sure with the 428 and 429


It sure did. I was talking about my own preferred motors in pony cars though.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> No fans of the '79 Trans Am on here. I would love to own a completely restored one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX2285ZDNQs&feature=related


Todd,

I bought a new Smokey and the Bandit Trans AM in 78.
The stock engine had a lot less then 520 HP. Lots of show with not a whole lot of go. Not a dog, but nothing like my SS 396 Chevelle :-( 
The main thing I remember is the T Tops leaked like mad when ever it rained or you went through a car wash. Of course it's another of those "I wish I had of kept it, if I'd known what they'd be selling for in 30 years"


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My Japanese exchange student friend had the 78 Trans Am with the 400 4 speed. It was pretty damn fast. I remember doing about 140 in it one night. Faster than I wanted to go.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> My Japanese exchange student friend had the 78 Trans Am with the 400 4 speed. It was pretty damn fast. I remember doing about 140 in it one night. Faster than I wanted to go.


Fast is relative. I was mainly into 1/4 mile racing. My stock 78 Trans AM was a 15 sec 1/4 mile car. My 66 Chevelle SS 396 was a 12 second car. My 52 MG TD with a 327/365 Chevy V8 was a 
10 second car. The girls liked the Trans AM, but you wouldn't want to get in a race with one.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas said;
"Of course it's another of those "I wish I had of kept it, if I'd known what they'd be selling for in 30 years"









Famous last words! :lol:

Cars I've bought and sold for 100 bucks or less
49 Lincoln - first car ever. Bought it for the cost of a title change with a guy that owed me 50. Sold it for 50 a yr later.
39 Chevy coupe -pd 100 sold 120
37 ford sedan - pd 75 sold 75
31 Model A w/58 Poncho engine pd 75 sold FAST for same. One scary car. Stock Model A front brakes (mechanical) and stock width 58 Poncho rear end (stuck outside the car by a foot on each side). The car damn near twisted itself into a pretzel every time you stepped on the gas. Stock (tiny) model A frame.
51 Chevy Delux rolled
51 Chevy sedan pd 75 sold for 100. I had put 58 Vette tailights in it....Those cost me 30. Wish I had just those lights.
Only good deal I made was the 50 ford convert. bought for 200 in early 70s. Sold about 10 yrs ago for 7 grand.
Still in the family is the 55 Chevy I bought for 1500 in 88-89. Son now has it!
Still got my 87 Caprice wagon. It was given to me about 2-3 yrs ago!\\/ I'm old now. Easy to please with a junker to tinker with. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Fast is relative. I was mainly into 1/4 mile racing. My stock 78 Trans AM was a 15 sec 1/4 mile car. My 66 Chevelle SS 396 was a 12 second car. My 52 MG TD with a 327/365 Chevy V8 was a 10 second car. The girls liked the Trans AM, but you wouldn't want to get in a race with one.


 I agree, but when you're 17 yoa it's pretty impressive. My 71 Nova and first 72 Monte with the 350's ran low 14's. That's as fast as I could afford to go. Had a 71 SS Camaro small block that wasn't bad either. Haven't got my big block Monte to the track yet. 

Everytime I see the new Camaro "69" runs through my brain. Hell, I can't even tell you the year make of the new ones. I keep thinking "69". It's tough living through the muscle car era and not being able to afford either an original Z28, or a new one. Sucks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My 70 Duster 340 ran the low to mid 14s off the factory floor. The wife's 01 Maxima runs mid 14s aka their brochure. 
Were gitin old guys and the cars ain't waitin for us to catch up! :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, but the Maxima aint nowhere near the fun to drive than the Duster. You can't beat the sound, smell and vibration of hot machines from the muscle car era. Every time I fire up that 454 I just sit there and giggle. Just idling it sounds nasty. Good times with a familiar friend. I can still strip the interior with my eyes closed and it's been 23 years since I owned my first Monte and this one.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Definately sounded and rode better (firmer) then the Maxima but as much as I hate to say it the Maxima could probably run circles around it with the modern suspension. 
I don't think we thought about anything but go fast and go straight back in the day.
My oldest daughter had a 86 Dodge Diplomat (former HP car) 
Now that was really a fun car on the highway! :twisted: 
Bet you could feel that 454 in the pit of your stomach. :lol::lol: 
I loved the 70-71-72 Monty. The later ones took two men and a strong boy to hold up those loooong doors.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I remember doing about 140 in it one night. Faster than I wanted to go.

In my 69 Charger, around 150+ the front wheels come off the ground. That is an uncomfortable feeling.

Over 200, you don't see telephone poles anymore. Driving that fast for any period of time wears me out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

CAR and Drive Mag (I still have many of the old test articles from that era) claimed 126 as tops for the Duster 340 w/Torqueflight and 3:23 rear. I opened it up out in Arizona and hit exactly 126. That was with the wife under the dashboard saying bad things to me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> You can't beat the sound, smell and vibration of hot machines from the muscle car era.


HA, no kidding :lol:. Really!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

just had to fix an accelerator pump issue on the Black Dragon's (Cuda) demon carb, now since the weather has been so lovely Ive been taking her out a bit, cant beat the headache you get after driving it due to the noise and being buffeted with gasoline fumes,......and any chick that can dig that cologne (gas fumes) is worth her weight in gold (as long as it isnt too heavy)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

first car I had in highschool was a primer gray 69 firebird with a 400 and glass packs (terrible idea for a 16-17 year old to be allowed to have that) first thing I did with a buddy was go see how fast it would go (no seat belts, old tires), got it up to 130 then decided to slow down, probably came close to being the memorial picture in the front of the school year book


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Bet you could feel that 454 in the pit of your stomach. :lol::lol:
> I loved the 70-71-72 Monty. The later ones took two men and a strong boy to hold up those loooong doors.


 Yes you can. The dash and seats vibrate and it feels like bass drums in my ears with the 3 inch exhaust and Flowmasters. 

I still can't afford a 70 or 71 SS 454 in good shape so I swapped the 402 BB out of this 72 (nicer looking grill anyway) and dropped in a slightly built (450 HP) 454. It'll do the job for now till I can Twin turbo it and change the rear end to 355s or so. Love the way the turbo 400 shifts. Thought about putting in a 4 speed manual for shits and giggles (cause I love a stick and the car came factory with that option) but the conversion was too much of a pain in the arse.

Jeff, Those damn early model Chryslers had spooky steering and brakes! You're a braver man than me!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I remember doing about 140 in it one night. Faster than I wanted to go.
> 
> In my 69 Charger, around 150+ the front wheels come off the ground. That is an uncomfortable feeling.
> 
> Over 200, you don't see telephone poles anymore. Driving that fast for any period of time wears me out.


 
:lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes you can. The dash and seats vibrate and it feels like bass drums in my ears with the 3 inch exhaust and Flowmasters.
> 
> I still can't afford a 70 or 71 SS 454 in good shape so I swapped the 402 BB out of this 72 (nicer looking grill anyway) and dropped in a slightly built (450 HP) 454. It'll do the job for now till I can Twin turbo it and change the rear end to 355s or so. Love the way the turbo 400 shifts. Thought about putting in a 4 speed manual for shits and giggles (cause I love a stick and the car came factory with that option) but the conversion was too much of a pain in the arse.
> 
> Jeff, Those damn early model Chryslers had spooky steering and brakes! You're a braver man than me!


My first car was a 1953 Tanus (German Ford)
The second was a 1956 Borgward Isabella 
I had to get back to the USA in 1966 before I got into American muscle cars. Now I drive a 1996 Mercury Villager with four dog crates and lots of equipment (seats ONE human ) or a 98 4x4
Ranger that needs front end work :-(
The wife drives a Scion xB


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes you can. The dash and seats vibrate and it feels like bass drums in my ears with the 3 inch exhaust and Flowmasters.
> 
> I still can't afford a 70 or 71 SS 454 in good shape so I swapped the 402 BB out of this 72 (nicer looking grill anyway) and dropped in a slightly built (450 HP) 454. It'll do the job for now till I can Twin turbo it and change the rear end to 355s or so. Love the way the turbo 400 shifts. Thought about putting in a 4 speed manual for shits and giggles (cause I love a stick and the car came factory with that option) but the conversion was too much of a pain in the arse.
> 
> Jeff, Those damn early model Chryslers had spooky steering and brakes! You're a braver man than me!


My 340 package came with unassisted breaks and steering. Not a problem at all in that Duster body. 3200 lb!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can attest to Thomas's completely packed, and I mean packed van full of dog equipment and crates. PACKED.

Quote: 
Jeff, Those damn early model Chryslers had spooky steering and brakes! You're a braver man than me

Aftermarket is your friend. The 4x4 shop had a different steering box that was solid, and took out all the oversteer. Brakes, well, not really a strong point. If you have to stop quickly, I would lock them up, slam it in reverse and punch the gas. Worked better, and looked cooler. Usually worked well. For cornering, you just slid around them spinning. THere is a new fancy term for that, but I cannot think of it. If you tried to go around a corner fast without doing that, it felt like the car was going to roll.

I have never driven faster than I can see, so I always figured I was good to go.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Drifting! :-o


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Screw Ford, the design looks okay but how long is that thing going to last? There's a reason it earned the nickname found on road dead. What a crap manufacturer.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Drifting! :-o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> Screw Ford, the design looks okay but how long is that thing going to last? There's a reason it earned the nickname found on road dead. What a crap manufacturer.


The new Mustang is rated in the top ten quality cars in the world. American car manufacturers have come a long way, except Chrysler. I hope they catch up someday.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> Screw Ford, the design looks okay but how long is that thing going to last? There's a reason it earned the nickname found on road dead. What a crap manufacturer.


 I just spent 2 1/2 hours putting on a serpentine belt on my 99 escort ZX2. What a pain in the ass. I hate sideways motors. Yesterday it was a power brake booster, master cylinder and front pads. And here I am supposed to be on vacation! Oh well....35 MPG eases the pain. Gotta drive to WVA next week to do some deer hunting and I'd like to make it there instead of being "Found On Road Dead"


----------



## Scott Estes (Feb 26, 2009)

My parents got me an 83 GT Mustang with the 302 boss when I got a scholorship for college. I was lucky to survive college! However, I'd love to have another just like it and would give it much more respect since I've aged a little.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Isn't Ford the only car company that either didn't take the money, or paid it back really stinking fast ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Isn't Ford the only car company that either didn't take the money, or paid it back really stinking fast ?


Didn't take.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott Estes said:


> My parents got me an 83 GT Mustang with the 302 boss when I got a scholorship for college. I was lucky to survive college! /QUOTE]
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Did the Mustang survive your college years?


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> ...Gotta drive to WVA next week to do some deer hunting and I'd like to make it there instead of being "Found On Road Dead"


Slightly off topic... Where do you go deer hunting at Howard?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Isn't Ford the only car company that either didn't take the money, or paid it back really stinking fast ?



The reason my next new car will probably be Ford! 
They did it on their own and didn't pull another con like GM and Chrysler.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Megan Bays said:


> Slightly off topic... Where do you go deer hunting at Howard?


 Relatives live in Bluefield and Princeton, (Originally from Northfork). We hunt About 5 miles from Pipestem state park. Right next to a little place called Lick Creek. Funny thing is....one of my co-workers in Florida hunts there and when I asked him where in WVa he said "A place you've never heard of..." he about fell out when I told him exactly where it is. Small world.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Check these racks out.

http://wapitiislandwhitetails.ca/page11.aspx


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice. My wife's cousin in Illinois who I didn't get to hunt with last minute this year sent me a pic of his friend's deer he killed this season with his bow. 19 points, green scored 244 and a legitimate 300 pounder. Not bad for the lower 48. And to keep it on topic...it wouldn't fit in my crappy little Ford coupe.

Oh....and when you say "check these racks out"...I thought I was getting a totally different present. LOL


----------



## Scott Estes (Feb 26, 2009)

Scott,

Did the Mustang survive your college years?









Thomas,

Just barely. I didn't have the "Dukes of Hazard" skills I thought I had and ended up with a telephone pole in the middle of my engine my senior year. If I wasn't bench pressing almost 500 lbs at the time, I would have probably gone through the window. We had to part ways about a year after graduation. Still had a blood stain on my rear bumber where I was assuming the position right after the wreck!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Scott Estes said:


> Still had a blood stain on my rear bumber where I was assuming the position right after the wreck!


:-\"


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott Estes said:


> Still had a blood stain on my rear bumber where I was assuming the position right after the wreck!


Not good, lots easier cleaning up a snail trail off the hood in the morning :mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott Estes said:


> Still had a blood stain on my rear bumber where I was assuming the position right after the wreck!



He meant the Mustangs rear bumper, you perverts


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I work for a third party inspection company and our two main clients are GM and Chrysler... and I get the opportunity to see all of the new cars fresh off the rail... I gotta say that I used to really like the 2010 Camaro, but after taking a closer look at both the Camaro SS and the Challenger SRT8, the Challenger is a much better quality built car all around (probably the only decently built car by Chrysler). My biggest gripe is that the SS feels and drives like a cheap car.

First of the year, we'll be getting the Ford account so when i actually put my hands on the Boss, i'll report back.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I also got to add though...


The Cadillac CTS-V... is a total sleeper!! Its got all of the bells/wistles and creature comforts + the LS motor.:grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> I also got to add though...
> 
> 
> The Cadillac CTS-V... is a total sleeper!! Its got all of the bells/wistles and creature comforts + the LS motor.:grin:


I like sleepers, had a Mercedes 560 SEL that surprised a few
youngsters ;-)


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the Mustang remake is one of the nicest of any old to new cars. You can trule se the old car in it but its right for ouer time and it looks nasty 
I wuld take one any day


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I personally like the Challenger and the Mustang the best for NEW muscle cars. My favorite muscle cars are the old Mopars and Fords. Specifically the Ford Falcons and the Pontiac GTO"The Judge". Another favorite is a Olds 442, one day I hope to restore one of them along with a 69' Judge. 

You can't beat cars like this!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I also got to add though...
> 
> 
> The Cadillac CTS-V... is a total sleeper!! Its got all of the bells/wistles and creature comforts + the LS motor.:grin:


Not sure sleeper comes to mind with the Caddy some of the Audi's and Beamer's can catch you off guard if ya dont know what your dealing with.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

All revved up and no place to go.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Supercharged 426 Hemi Cuda. 6 speed manual with pistol grip shifter...725 HP.


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Attended the NY international Auto show last year and got to see both up close & personal, well 10's & 11 models, given the choice, Camaro SS. Better than a convertible...how about electric T-tops? Personally,for me its the Challenger SRT8 with a 454 Hemi in Plum Crazy...HOTT!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Daleo said:


> Attended the NY international Auto show last year and got to see both up close & personal, well 10's & 11 models, given the choice, Camaro SS. Better than a convertible...how about electric T-tops? Personally,for me its the Challenger SRT8 with a 454 Hemi in Plum Crazy...HOTT!


454 hemi????????????:-k:-k


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Chris Daleo said:


> Attended the NY international Auto show last year and got to see both up close & personal, well 10's & 11 models, given the choice, Camaro SS. Better than a convertible...how about electric T-tops? Personally,for me its the Challenger SRT8 with a 454 Hemi in Plum Crazy...HOTT!


 
Yeah, I agree! I'm not too big on the retro rods, but Challenger SRT8 looks, feels, and sounds sick!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Not sure sleeper comes to mind with the Caddy some of the Audi's and Beamer's can catch you off guard if ya dont know what your dealing with.


Guess what I got me for Xmas, a beamer :grin:.

A 330 diesel sport package, 3 litre engine with 220 bhp and tipronic box, like shite off a shovel. There's been a balls up with the registration so the bastard is still in the garage till that's sorted! :-(


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Guess what I got me for Xmas, a beamer :grin:.
> 
> A 330 diesel sport package, 3 litre engine with 220 bhp and tipronic box, like shite off a shovel. There's been a balls up with the registration so the bastard is still in the garage till that's sorted! :-(


Performance, handling and fuel economy in the same package!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

challenger is plausible..but 454 hemi is IMAGINATION...;-) 426 HEMI CHALLENGER...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Guess what I got me for Xmas, a beamer :grin:.
> 
> A 330 diesel sport package, 3 litre engine with 220 bhp and tipronic box, like shite off a shovel. There's been a balls up with the registration so the bastard is still in the garage till that's sorted! :-(


Very nice www.edmunds.com/bmw/3-series/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My oldest daughter and her hubby just got their first Beamer and I got to drive it Christmas day. 
DAMN, that's one fine car.......but I sure didn't think going through that mud puddle was worth all the fuss it raised. ](*,) :twisted:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Very nice www.edmunds.com/bmw/3-series/


Those cars are like assholes where I live, except they have gas engines.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Those cars are like assholes where I live, except they have gas engines.


:lol: you got a way with words Jerry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k...........I thought everyone's asshole ran on gas? :-k


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The 5.0 V8 that is in the new mustang has been released here in Oz, but with a difference. Ford Performance Veh (FPV) has brought out this motor for their new V8, only they supercharged it. 
They claimed 335 KW (455HP) for the car (Ford Falcon GT). Only thing is when they were released and put on the Dynos those power ratings were at the real wheels and not fly wheel. So motor rating would be around 450 KW (610HP). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-KoOnCJEkg
Also FPV has a I6 turbo in the range (Australian designed and built motor) that puts out 320 KW (435HP) at the motor. Some after market kits have been developed for these I6 turbos that put out 1000HP at the motor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuMayMAoUbU&feature=related
Most Ford people overseas cant understand why Ford International wont release these models in other countries.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> The 5.0 V8 that is in the new mustang has been released here in Oz, but with a difference. Ford Performance Veh (FPV) has brought out this motor for their new V8, only they supercharged it.
> They claimed 335 KW (455HP) for the car (Ford Falcon GT). Only thing is when they were released and put on the Dynos those power ratings were at the real wheels and not fly wheel. So motor rating would be around 450 KW (610HP).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-KoOnCJEkg
> Also FPV has a I6 turbo in the range (Australian designed and built motor) that puts out 320 KW (435HP) at the motor. Some after market kits have been developed for these I6 turbos that put out 1000HP at the motor.
> ...


I'm to old to keep chasing HP and its damn expensive. I cant get much more out of my Vette unless I go to the bottle or forced induction or increase the cube I've put together a nice motor with good street manners with about 415 HP at the wheels and 409 TQ until something breaks I cant justify tearing it apart, last year I did the rear end with 410's and that was some of the best seat of the pants money Ive put into the car.
There getting to be quite a bunch of cars able to thumb me into the ground rite off the show room floor crazy


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'm to old to keep chasing HP and its damn expensive. I cant get much more out of my Vette unless I go to the bottle or forced induction or increase the cube I've put together a nice motor with good street manners with about 415 HP at the wheels and 409 TQ until something breaks I cant justify tearing it apart, last year I did the rear end with 410's and that was some of the best seat of the pants money Ive put into the car.
> There getting to be quite a bunch of cars able to thumb me into the ground rite off the show room floor crazy


There used to be a saying back when I was street racing
"speed cost money, how fast can you afford to go"


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> There used to be a saying back when I was street racing
> "speed cost money, how fast can you afford to go"


I quit the booze and drugs along time ago I haven't been able to quit cars I could have a early retirement if I had every dollar I've spent on HP Ive learned to start with a better platform however mow money ](*,)


----------

